# Getting over nerves



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey. So at all of the bigger shows and finals that I go to I start to get nervous and end up not riding well at all (many times falling off for a mistake I made). II am absolutely fine at all of the local shows. I was wondering how all of you get over nerves at shows


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I watch the other kids and imagine them having terrible, terrible accidents. :twisted: 

Mostly, just stop thinking so much. And the more you show, the easier it will get.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I never really get nervous at horse show. I almost do the same thing as Tim does. Just think to show off your horse and have fun. So what if you lose there's a next time. Also talk to your trainer or something. My show mom helps me a lot sometimes.lol. :wink:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i get really rervous at shows, i make sure i have a big warm up before the classes. but i never really get over it fully. but the more the day goes by, the calmer i am.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Listen to some really good Hard Rock music like Disturbed, or some music that will kill your nerves and set your mind. 

Right before you go in, if you have someone to help get your horse together, go sit in the truck, stick the ear buds in and crank that sucker up.


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> Listen to some really good Hard Rock music like Disturbed, or some music that will kill your nerves and set your mind.
> 
> Right before you go in, if you have someone to help get your horse together, go sit in the truck, stick the ear buds in and crank that sucker up.


Ahh, that's what I do when I am nervous too. Also, I guess before a show (I have never been to a horse show before, but I have been on stage in front of alot of people for a little acting), I drink some kind of nice warm tea with a little bit of honey. It calms me down.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

pretend your at a local show! Thats what I did when I won Eastern Nationals. I didnt get nervous at all, i just didnt think about where I was and didnt analyze how i was going to show, i just went in there and showed like hell


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

haha, I need help with nerves too.

My first day at Pebble Beach (1st day out of 3) I entered the arena and I went over the first jump... going the wrong way!!! Then, on my second course of the day, I forgot the course in the middle, then came to the gate, asked my trainer which fence was next... and oooppss... I accidently kept going and went over another fence!! The announcer was like "rider, you have GONE OFF COURSE!" 

Haha, I freeze up and forget everything when I am nervous!!!


----------

